# Midnight BMX Beach Boners - 06/30-07/01



## paint it black

Chris, Mario and I had spoke about doing some beach fishing. 
With the bright moon, we wanted to try an area out for night time bones, and anything else that'll eat shrimp.
Made it out to the fishing grounds by 11pm.

For our last adventure, the means of transportation was Razor Scooters.
Although they did make or ETA much quicker, they were probably more tiring than walking.
It was certain that we needed a new game plan.
Cover more ground, quicker, at an easier pace.
So We began our 4 mile trek via BMX bicycles.

On my first cast, I get an eat.
As I come tight it takes off peeling drag, but shortly came unbuttoned.
Just right after, Chris suffered the same fate.
As Chris and I regroup, adjust the drags a little bit on our Shimano spinning reels (Stradic3000fi, Symetre 3000), Mario's line takes off.
After a nice quick fight with long runs, he pulls in the first bone.
His Stradic3000fi suffered the beating, and resulted in a messed up no-longer-clicking drag system. 










The next 45 minutes resulted in a slew of big mangrove snapper and moharras.
I'm fishing one area, Chris and Mario were a ways away.
I can no longer see them in the darkness, so I give Chris a call and tell them to flash the light at me so I can see where they were.
They do so and I stay on the phone with him.
As I'm almost near, Chris is on the phone and says he's hooked up.
After making a long run, the fish came unbuttoned.
But then Mario's line took off for a run in itself.
His line too came unbuttoned.
By now I walk right past them and cast about 15' just south of them.
The moment my scrimp hit the water, it took off.
I pulled in this little bone.
Released him and got back to work.


















Catching more unwanted species for the next 40 minutes.
Chris walks down the beach some more as Mario and I stay at one spot talking smack and fishing.
We hear Chris yell and we dash down the beach to assist him, but have to wait cause the fish wasn't giving up easily.
Mario assists with the landing, as I get the camera out and ready.

















As we begin to make our long trek back to the bicycles, we make a few casts along the way.
I felt the nibble, came tight and was off to the races.
Brought in the fish for a quick picture and it was on it's way.



















As we're reached the bicycles, we had 3 shrimp left.
Chris and Mario casted about a foot apart from each other, and Mario's line took off.
It was apparent his drag indeed suffered the brunt of the match with the last bone because he almost didn't stand a chance.
He had to apply pressure to the spool with his hand in order to slow the fish down. 
Got the fish in for a quick photo op and off it went.


























We fished the full three dozen shrimp.
By now, it was 4 am and had to make the long bike ride back to the trucks. 
Put everything away, talk some smack for a bit, and were on the road.
I made it home at 5:30am. 

The final tally was five bonefish amongst the three of us in about 4 hours of fishing.
With Mario and myself getting two each, and Chris getting one.
It was fun, and I expect we will do it again soon.
It's not as exciting as sight casting to them, but sure beats a night at home.

Until next time!



As you guys can tell, I was blinded by the flash. lol
-Eric


----------



## jeross

Great thread title (and some pretty bones as a bonus)!


----------



## Brett

Moonlit flats fishing, the only comfortable way to fish the flats in the summer!
In SE Florida the afternoon thunderstorms are over, the crowds are gone
and the fish act like they've never seen a hook.
That spot has been producing fish as far back as I can remember.
Great report Eric, brought back a lot of memories for me.


----------



## rkmurphy

I was sold on reading this thread when I saw "Beach Boners"


----------



## paint it black

> I was sold on reading this thread when I saw "Beach Boners"


----------



## Brett

The title is even funnier, when you know where he's fishin!


----------



## dacuban1

Um......and where is your fly rod sir?


----------



## paint it black

> The title is even funnier, when you know where he's fishin!


Hey, they can keep the dunes to them selves!

We're looking for a different kind of bone! 
The ones that swim away!


----------



## paint it black

> Um......and where is your fly rod sir?



lol I'll leave the fly rod for sight fishing!
I wouldn't have an arm had I been blind casting the fly for four hours. lol


----------



## Brett

> We're looking for a different kind of bone!


Maybe so, but you were still out there with your rods in hand...
                                       
                                        [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]

                                       [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Not that there's anything wrong with that... ;D


----------



## out-cast

Awesome. [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r

Nice job Eric! I too was wondering where the fly rod was, but still, bonefishing while wading off the beach at night is pretty darn cool.


----------



## paint it black

Went back out there with Mario and another friend that wants to remain anonymous. lol

I don't know what it was, but it was different last night.
The moon wasn't out at all.
Way too much cloud coverage.

A lot of mangrove snapper, margate, and some moharras.

Also, two small lemon sharks were caught, and two big 6-7 footers were seen.
Maybe that had something to do with it, or the moon, or maybe both.

Only two bones were caught, and one nice snook. 
I lost the only bone I hooked into.
So we each would have had one, but that's fine.
I still had a good time. lol


----------

